# Maui and a Molokai Trip



## slip

Wow, it’s always busier at work just before vacation but it’s been crazy. I only work a half a day on Friday so we’re just about there. My wife has Friday off and so do our friends that are going to Maui with us. When I get out of work on Friday we’ll head to Madison to our park and fly hotel. We leave Saturday morning at 9.

We have been busy at home too getting things ready for the trip. We had problems getting our dog into the groomer but they had a cancellation so she is all clean and ready to go. A friend of mine at work watches her while we’re gone. I give her RCI exchanges and she has gone to a lot of great places with her friends, so she is happy. She got a two bedroom in Banff, Canada for this June so she’s real happy. She’s gotten really good at watching RCI.

We have a couple kids in the neighborhood that come over and take care of the cat. They are going to Kauai in April.

My wife is finally retiring her Large Hawaii themed piece of luggage. It’s going to make one more trip though. She is filling it up with things for the condo and when we get there it’s going in the dumpster. The new one arrived yesterday and she started packing today. I started packing today also so I don’t have to rush on Friday.

I’ve been busy with the condo too. We bought some items and had them shipped them to my property manager. We had a new tv installed and I was dealing with cable and internet over the phone. I did upgrades to both of those and that has helped with renting. It’s already rented more than I had hoped it would rent in a full year so that surprised me. When my wife retires in about three years we may forgo the rentals but we’ll see.

Right now we have a few places picked out to eat and we will be showing our friends around Maui. They are doing a road to Hana tour on the Wednesday we are there. I have a few friends that I have made through my condo search and some rentals that I have to stop and have a drink with. Then a friend I work with will be on Maui the same week so we are meeting them somewhere in Ka’anapali.

It’s our first time staying at a two bedroom at the Maui Schooner. My wife will make a video of that because we will rent that out some years.

We’ll be busy but we’ll leave some open time to relax. Molokai will be all time for my wife to go through the condo and decide what she wants to do. Plus explore more of the island.

I’ll use this thread to post my corny videos and pictures if you want to follow along. Sounds like we may even meet another Tugger on this trip.

It’s been five years since we have been on Maui so there’s a lot of new things to see and do. Below is the view from the Maui Schooner the last time we were there. 





And here’s the view from our Molokai Condo.


----------



## Luanne

Have a great trip.  Be sure to pass along any finds in Kihel, and elsewhere on Maui.  We'll be back in March and would love to try some new places.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Have a great trip.  Be sure to pass along any finds in Kihel, and elsewhere on Maui.  We'll be back in March and would love to try some new places.



It will only be a week so we may not hit things you haven’t already. I know we want to try 3’s in Kihei and Star Noodle when we’re near Ka’anapali.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> It will only be a week so we may not hit things you haven’t already. I know we want to try 3’s in Kihei and Star Noodle when we’re near Ka’anapali.


I can't remember if I mentioned Fabiani's to you.  It's right on the border of Kihei/Wailea.  No atmosphere, but great Italian food.  We usually eat there several times.  It's in the same center as Monkey Pod.  We are huge fans of Italian food, so this place might appeal to us more than it would to you.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned Fabiani's to you.  It's right on the border of Kihei/Wailea.  No atmosphere, but great Italian food.  We usually eat there several times.  It's in the same center as Monkey Pod.  We are huge fans of Italian food, so this place might appeal to us more than it would to you.



I don’t remember that one. We do love Italian so it may work. It would be good for going into Wailea.


----------



## slip

Now we just found out my daughter accepted a new position in Denver. So she will be moving from Florida to Denver while we’re on our trip. Sounds like she found an apartment in Downtown Denver close to her new job. Well at least we won’t have to hear how nice the weather is compared to Wisconsin anymore.

I also just got a call from Lyle, he stores our totes on Kauai. We asked if he could ship them over to Molokai while we’re there. Sounds good , he will ship them Young Brothers and we’ll just have to go pick them up. So my wife will be happy to have all her things that make the place feel like home.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> It will only be a week so we may not hit things you haven’t already. I know we want to try 3’s in Kihei and Star Noodle when we’re near Ka’anapali.


Have a great trip to Maui and Molokai. I will follow your thread and your photos too.

We like the 3’s in the bar inside.  Food was good and service was great while it was very busy.  We enjoy the terrace too when we like the live music that is playing but it is even busier yet so we ended up inside twice last year.

Other years we would walk out and try to find another place to eat.  There is enough choice in Kihei too but it was busy everywhere.  Maui is popular!

I wonder how different Molokai will be for eating out?  You have a nice kitchen so you can make dinners at home.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Have a great trip to Maui and Molokai. I will follow your thread and your photos too.
> 
> We like the 3’s in the bar inside.  Food was good and service was great while it was very busy.  We enjoy the terrace too when we like the live music that is playing but it is even busier yet so we ended up inside twice last year.
> 
> Other years we would walk out and try to find another place to eat.  There is enough choice in Kihei too but it was busy everywhere.  Maui is popular!
> 
> I wonder how different Molokai will be for eating out?  You have a nice kitchen so you can make dinners at home.



Maui was popular when we were there 5 years ago and we went in November and December so we know it will be more crowded this trip. Thanks to TUG we have a long list so we’ll be flexible if places are crowded. 

On Molokai we will be cooking in but we know we will go out to Molokai Pizza the first night just because it’s open later. Then we will be going to Hiro’s Ohana Grill at Hotel Molokai and Paddlers. Then we’ll do a couple of different places for take out that we will take back to our lanai. I saved a few of these places for when my wife would be with me so it will be both of our first time for some of these places. That will be nice. 

Saturday will be fun, It will be first time my wife is seeing the condo. She’s excited and had to wait about six months for this day and she is ready. She even said she would drive some when we get to Molokai. In all our trips in over ten years, she has never driven once. She always said she would drive when we got a place and now she’s looking forward to driving too.


----------



## slip

We’ll my wife had to miss work today. She thought she was having problems with kidney stones again. She went into the doctor and she has an infection. They gave her some pills and it sounds like she will make it in to work tomorrow.

She only has to work Wednesday and Thursday. She is off on Friday so hopefully she will feel a little better every day. Seems like she has had some issues the week before some of our trips. She has always made it though and its never slowed her down. She always says, if you have to, carry me on the plane because I’m going. And I know it would take a lot to keep her from this trip.


----------



## LisaH

Fingers crossed that your wife feels better soon and makes the trip without issues. Can’t wait to see pictures of your condo on Molokai!


----------



## taffy19

Same wish as Lisa that your wife will feel better to enjoy her trip and the new condo.  Let us know her reaction.

Aloha!


----------



## slip

Her reaction is one of the things I’m looking forward to the most about this trip. 

This first trip to the condo has good timing too. We just had a renter in there for 11 days and we have another in there just before we arrive so it will be good to she how the cleaners do. When I looked at it, it was only just starting to be listed as a rental so it was a little dirty from just sitting empty. So my wife should see it in a little better shape than I did. Plus we added new Lanai furniture, large flat screen tv and a new microwave.


----------



## TheHolleys87

I’m following this thread with great interest. Would love to go to Molokai and Lanai some day. Do you have a rental agent for your condo? Is it listed on Tug? (I’ll admit I just now thought to go look there.)


----------



## slip

TheHolleys87 said:


> I’m following this thread with great interest. Would love to go to Molokai and Lanai some day. Do you have a rental agent for your condo? Is it listed on Tug? (I’ll admit I just now thought to go look there.)[/QUOTE
> 
> I’ll send a pm.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Getting out of Dodge just in time for our Polar Vortex.  I'm jealous!!


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> Getting out of Dodge just in time for our Polar Vortex.  I'm jealous!!



Yes, sounds like a little snow Friday into Saturday but we should get out in good time. I see a cold front is going through the islands so it’s supposed to be 80 instead of 82.


----------



## SandyPGravel

slip said:


> Yes, sounds like a little snow Friday into Saturday but we should get out in good time. I see a cold front is going through the islands so it’s supposed to be 80 instead of 82.


Only 80, better pack accordingly, some long johns possibly.


----------



## barefootnAR

How exciting to have a place on Molokai and what a view.  sorry your wife is under the weather. IF..and hope you don't have an IF she needs a doctor we have used the clinic ..Kihei Wailea Medical clinic .. in the Safeway shopping center, It's not an Urgent care but I've always been impressed how quickly you can make an appointment and I like the doctor I have seen.
The whale boats are posting some great pictures.  We are booked with Captain Steve's rafting(see his FB pictures..wow) out of Mala Harbor and we will pick up a few more trips outwith either Blue Water or Redline out of the Kihei Boat Ramp.
See ya'll at the Schooner.
Susan


----------



## slip

Yes, hope to see you there. Thank You for the information on the Doctor. Hopefully she won’t need it but it’s good to know where it’s at. 

She did make it through work today and feels a little better. So only has to work tomorrow, she has Friday off so I’m hoping she will be good by Saturday. 

I have to start packing some more tonight. If I don’t, I’ll probably forget something.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Yes, hope to see you there. Thank You for the information on the Doctor. Hopefully she won’t need it but it’s good to know where it’s at.


We went to a clinic in Kihei that we liked a lot.  It wasn't the one Susan mentioned, I "think" it might have been Kihei Physicians.  I know where it is, just can't be sure of the name.  Luckily we haven't been there in quite a few years, but for awhile it seemed like one of the family was in there at least once every summer.  They had permanent files on us.  In fact when we needed to go back in after not being there for a few years, they still had our files.


----------



## slip

Thanks Luanne, that’s good to know. You don’t always hear good things about doctor services. So it’s great to have two good ones in the area! Plus now that we’re prepared, hopefully we won’t need them.


----------



## barefootnAR

Luanne said:


> We went to a clinic in Kihei that we liked a lot.  It wasn't the one Susan mentioned, I "think" it might have been Kihei Physicians.  I know where it is, just can't be sure of the name.  Luckily we haven't been there in quite a few years, but for awhile it seemed like one of the family was in there at least once every summer.  They had permanent files on us.  In fact when we needed to go back in after not being there for a few years, they still had our files.


Luanne is that the one across from Times Market in the corner building corner on the first floor? I'm blank too on the name. I used that one years ago(20+) when it was an Urgent care and you had to just go and wait, no appointment given. I know there have been changes there, can you make an appointment now?


----------



## Luanne

barefootnAR said:


> Luanne is that the one across from Times Market in the corner building corner on the first floor? I'm blank too on the name. I used that one years ago(20+) when it was an Urgent care and you had to just go and wait, no appointment given. I know there have been changes there, can you make an appointment now?


That sounds like the right location.  As I said, luckily we haven't had to use them in years.  I don't remember if we were able to make an appointment or had to just go in and wait.  If it was wait, I don't remember having to wait a really long time.  I was just impressed that they had charts for all of us, and kept them for years.

When we first started using them they may have been one of the few clinics around.  I know the Safeway, and the center up there, weren't even built yet.  I don't remember if we got the name from Maui Hill (where we own) or found them by ourselves.


----------



## controller1

barefootnAR said:


> Luanne is that the one across from Times Market in the corner building corner on the first floor? I'm blank too on the name. I used that one years ago(20+) when it was an Urgent care and you had to just go and wait, no appointment given. I know there have been changes there, can you make an appointment now?





Luanne said:


> That sounds like the right location.  As I said, luckily we haven't had to use them in years.  I don't remember if we were able to make an appointment or had to just go in and wait.  If it was wait, I don't remember having to wait a really long time.  I was just impressed that they had charts for all of us, and kept them for years.



The name is Minit Medical.


----------



## Luanne

controller1 said:


> The name is Minit Medical.


Even though I don't remember the name that was NOT the name when we went there.  We'll be in Kiehi in March.  I'll check then.  Maybe it's the same clinic with a different name now.

And if anyone needs a dentist, we found a good one in Kihei.  Dh had a sore tooth and decided he needed someone to look at it. Found a dentist who could see him, and she ended up doing a partial root canal that same day.  Unfortunately I don't remember her name either.


----------



## controller1

Luanne said:


> Even though I don't remember the name that was NOT the name when we went there.  We'll be in Kiehi in March.  I'll check then.  Maybe it's the same clinic with a different name now.



Might have changed names. MINIT Medical is at the intersection of South Kihei Rd and Lipoa Street across Kihei Rd from Times Supermarket.


----------



## Luanne

controller1 said:


> Might have changed names. MINIT Medical is at the intersection of South Kihei Rd and Lipoa Street across Kihei Rd from Times Supermarket.


Sounds very possible.  I thought it was Kihei Physicians, but there doesn't seem to be a clinic under that name any more.


----------



## slip

Finally packed, besides a few personal items in the morning. Dog is at the sitters and the kids are ready to check in the cat. Things are looking up, even my wife is feeling a little better. 

It’s supposed to snow a little over night Friday so i’m Going to leave work a little earlier than I had planned but otherwise We’re ready.


----------



## barefootnAR

slip said:


> Finally packed, besides a few personal items in the morning. Dog is at the sitters and the kids are ready to check in the cat. Things are looking up, even my wife is feeling a little better.
> 
> It’s supposed to snow a little over night Friday so i’m Going to leave work a little earlier than I had planned but otherwise We’re ready.


Glad the wife is feeling better and that you guys will get out before any bad weather.
I'll be headed to the airport in a couple of hours. I'll be ready to rest my traveling bones at the Schooner tonight. See ya'll there..
Susan


----------



## slip

Yep, see you there. Snow is supposed to start tonight and be done early morning. We leave at 9am. So hopefully the large amounts stay south and we won’t have any delays. I’m going to leave work a little earlier than I planned so hopefully I miss driving in it.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Remember to pick up on the way to DCRA.  3 to 5 inches of snow, we'll have the driveway cleared.  

JK, Have a blast glad DW is feeling better.  Sunshine and tropical breezes will help too.


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> Remember to pick up on the way to DCRA.  3 to 5 inches of snow, we'll have the driveway cleared.
> 
> JK, Have a blast glad DW is feeling better.  Sunshine and tropical breezes will help too.




That’s why I was leaving work a little earlier. 

I’m just glad it’s Finally Aloha Friday!!


----------



## slip

Just about done with work. I was able to stop by the bank and break some $100 bills into smaller bills. I’m all packed and my wife is almost ready. So when I get home, I’ll just have to throw the suitcases in the car and we’re off.


----------



## DaveNV

Have a great trip! Looking forward to your wife’s reaction to seeing the condo for the first time. 

Dave


----------



## slip

Made it to Madison. Glad I left early the roads are starting to get bad. There’s a Bar and Grill her at the hotel so we’re staying in tonight. Winter storm watch until 6am so hopefully Everything will be fine in the morning by 9am.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Made it to Madison. Glad I left early the roads are starting to get bad. There’s a Bar and Grill her at the hotel so we’re staying in tonight. Winter storm watch until 6am so hopefully Everything will be fine in the morning by 9am.



Slow and steady, friend.  Drive safe. Think of how awesome that first maitai will taste. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Slow and steady, friend.  Drive safe. Think of how awesome that first maitai will taste.
> 
> Dave



I’m glad I’m done driving until Maui. No snow there where we’re at. 
The plane we’re taking is coming from Chicago in two hours. It still says it’s on schedule so I’ll keep watching that. If that makes it tonight we should be good for tomorrow morning.


----------



## slip

Our plane made it from Chicago last night and the app shows where still on schedule so those are good signs.


----------



## slip

Quick stop in Denver, now off to LA where we came relax and grab a bite to eat before our last leg to Maui.


----------



## slip

When we were boarding in Madison they said we should be 15 minutes early. Which would have been great because we only had 35 minutes in Denver. Well because it took so long to De-ice the plane we were 35 minutes late. But then we landed in Denver on time. Go figure. 

We Made it to our gate after a quick restroom stop just in time to board. Now we can relax, I knew that would be a close one.


----------



## slip

Made it to the Club to grab a bite to eat and relax. So far everything has went well.


----------



## slip

Alright, Last leg, off to Maui.


----------



## slip

Just got back from the Kihei Cafe. Loooong line but it went fast. Good food! We’re in B305 nice ocean view. I’ll post pictures of the unit later.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Just got back from the Kihei Cafe. Loooong line but it went fast. Good food! We’re in B305 nice ocean view. I’ll post pictures of the unit later.
> 
> View attachment 10005


Nice view.

In all of our years of staying in Kihei we've still never made it to the Kihei Cafe.  The long lines have deterred us, and we usually eat breakfast in.  If we do eat out we walk down to Fred's and use a coupon to get one breakfast free.


----------



## geist1223

Kihei Cafe is our favorite breakfast place in all of Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne

geist1223 said:


> Kihei Cafe is our favorite breakfast place in all of Hawaii.


We'll have to brave the lines and try it when we're there in March.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> We'll have to brave the lines and try it when we're there in March.



Yes, the line was very looong but it really did move fast. After you order you get your food really quick. It doesn’t seem like it but they have a system and it does work. It’s amazing how much food they serve there.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Yes, the line was very looong but it really did move fast. After you order you get your food really quick. It doesn’t seem like it but they have a system and it does work. It’s amazing how much food they serve there.


We rarely eat breakfast out.  Our normal morning routine is, get up early, walk down to get coffee (there is a little coffee shack in the same center at Cafe O'Lei) then amble back to the condo for breakfast.  After breakfast we go to the beach and many mornings we are there by 9:00 a.m.  Fred's is on our morning route so we will stop there sometimes.  To get in the car, drive to breakfast, wait, drive back would eat into our morning beach time.


----------



## geist1223

We walk to Kihei Cafe from the Worldmark. It use to be and I assume still is Cash only. Their Loco Moco is huge.


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> We walk to Kihei Cafe from the Worldmark. It use to be and I assume still is Cash only. Their Loco Moco is huge.



Yes, still cash only and the loco moco is huge. I had the fried rice with Portuguese sausage. That was big too.

We’re going to Coconuts for diner tonight. We stopped at that out door market on South Kihei road and went shopping at the Safeway. Took it pretty easy today. One of our guests has a terrible cough and my wife is slow but still getting around OK. We’ll come back here and watch the sun set tonight on the beach.



 

Tomorrow we’ll head to Lahaina. My wife signed up so a glass blowing class. She’s going to make a fish. We’ll walk Front street before and after her class. Then some dinner up there.

We bought some steaks and Char Siu Chicken for the BBQ for a couple other meals.


----------



## Luanne

Did I tell you about the produce market at the north end of Kihei?


----------



## Luanne

geist1223 said:


> We walk to Kihei Cafe from the Worldmark. It use to be and I assume still is Cash only. Their Loco Moco is huge.


That would be about twice as far for us as Fred's.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Did I tell you about the produce market at the north end of Kihei?[/QUOT
> 
> I don’t think so. We did get a little bit at that open market by the lights a few blocks south of the Schooner.


----------



## slip

Early picture of the blood moon.


----------



## slip

Went to the beach to watch the sunset tonight.


----------



## Luanne

The produce market is closed on the weekends.  We get papayas there mostly.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> The produce market is closed on the weekends.  We get papayas there mostly.



That’s mostly what buy at the markers too. Sometimes some apple bananas and mangos.


----------



## taffy19

We love the sunsets in Kihei.

It must be warmer than at home when you left.


----------



## slip

You got that right. I see on my weather app it’s 8 below right now. Plus they are talking about another 4 inches of snow on Tuesday.


----------



## slip

So tomorrow is Front Street day and my wife has the glass blowing class in Lahaina. Don’t know where we’ll eat tomorrow yet.


----------



## LisaH

We are lucky. We have a Coconut’s in our city. We go there whenever we crave for coconut shrimps and Fish Tacos


----------



## SandyPGravel

You blew this Popsicle stand just in time.  -16 this morning AND as of 6:15 am power is out at the terminal in DCRA, hope to have it back on by 10:15! (Radio said it's not affecting flights though.)


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Went to the beach to watch the sunset tonight.
> 
> View attachment 10008



Don’t you just hate that terrible view? LOL!


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> That’s mostly what buy at the markers too. Sometimes some apple bananas and mangos.


One year we bought our first batch of produce at Safeway since all of the local produce places were closed.  What a disappointment!  Now we try to stock up so we don't need to buy produce on the weekends.  We usually go every few days and ask the guy to help us pick out papayas that will be good for tomorrow, and the next day or so.


----------



## slip

We try to do the same with the local produce but we’re getting better at picking it out ourselves. 

We’re leaving in about an hour for my wife’s glass blowing class. And we’ll walk Front Street. I have a friend from work that is actually on Maui now so we will try to find him too.


----------



## barefootnAR

Welcome..Look forward to hearing about the glass blowing class. Hope your guest gets to feeling better.
Kihei Fourth Friday Town party is this week. See their FB page for detail.. Willie K will be the Headliner.
Fun evening 6-9.. lots of food trucks and a few of the vendors from Saturday Swap Meet.
I'm in B308..
Susan


----------



## MrockStar

slip said:


> Early picture of the blood moon.
> 
> View attachment 10007


Nice, Glad you could see it clearly there. I would post my picture from my cottage on Higgins lake 4 degrees below zero, but yours looks just fine and was probably a lot nicer in your shorts and flip flops. Thanks for posting it. AL


----------



## slip

Made our trip to Front Street. Surprised my wife was able to walk that much. That’s the most she’s walked in quite some time. Had a great time. She had a blast at the glass blowing class. The guy was really patient with her and the fish turned out great. I did a Facebook live video for a lot of it and took some pictures with her phone. I’ll have her send me some and I will post them. It has to cure and we’re picking it up in Wednesday while our friends are on the road to Hana tour.






Pretty crowded all over. We went to Star Noodle for lunch. Very good, we did a few of the small plates and Shared.


----------



## slip

My wifey baby enjoying the fire pit at the Maui Schooner. Really nice evening. My friend was looking at the weather at home and realized there is 100 degree difference between here and home. WOW! We left at the right time.


----------



## slip

Beautiful calm morning at Makena Beach.


----------



## slip

We went to Iao Needle today. On the way back, I asked my friend where he wanted to eat and he never ate at Jack In the Box, go figure. 

Steaks on the grill tonight. They have Road to Hana tomorrow. We have to pick up her glass work and stop at Target for some things for the condo.


----------



## DaveNV

Jeff, for your friends, make sure they download the GyPSy Guide to the Road to Hana.  It's an app that puts a tour guide right in the car with you.  It works great! 

https://gypsyguide.com/tour/road-to...MIs96A3_SC4AIVqSCtBh15QgCREAAYASAAEgIdvfD_BwE

Dave


----------



## geist1223

First time we did the Road to Hana we went on a Guided Tour. That way both of us got to watch and see things. The Guide was a local that was very knowledgeable about all the trees and flowers.


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> First time we did the Road to Hana we went on a Guided Tour. That way both of us got to watch and see things. The Guide was a local that was very knowledgeable about all the trees and flowers.



This is the route they decided to take. I have been doing all the driving so I don’t think they are up for driving that road.


----------



## slip

Tomorrow. While they are on the road to Hana, we have to visit my first realtor just to thank her for her help. Then we have to go to Target and get a couple things for the condo. Plus we have to go back to Lahaina so we can pick up the fish that she made at the glass blowing class. Then lastly, we have to visit with a friend that lives in Maui that has rented many of my Pono Kai weeks. Sounds like we are meeting her on Thursday for dinner at Fabiani’s on Lipoa Street.
I have know idea how I got the numbers in this post but I can’t delete them.


----------



## slip

Lilikoi Pie from Leoda’s, even better than I remember.





My wife had the Pineapple Macadamia nut pie.


----------



## Henry M.

Regarding the numbers on the post, you probably pressed the "Numbered List" icon on the formatting bar above where you type your response - it is the highlighted button in the inserted image. If you edit the response and click on the button again, the numbers will go away.


----------



## slip

emuyshondt said:


> Regarding the numbers on the post, you probably pressed the "Numbered List" icon on the formatting bar above where you type your response. If you edit the response and click on the button again, the numbers will go away



Thank You, I knew I hit something wrong.


----------



## slip

Here’s some pictures of my wife doing the glass blowing. She made a fish and we pick it up today. I’ll post it later.


----------



## slip

Been 5 years but we finally made it back to Dollies in Kahana. Great pizza!!


----------



## DaveNV

You always find the best food! 

You need to write a book for tourists. Seriously. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> You always find the best food!
> 
> You need to write a book for tourists. Seriously.
> 
> Dave



Only because that’s all I do is eat.


----------



## slip

Ok drum roll. Here’s my wife’s fish. It’s about a foot long.


----------



## DaveNV

That ^^^ is excellent!  And she's a first timer?  Awesome!!

Dave


----------



## controller1

slip said:


> View attachment 10061 Here’s some pictures of my wife doing the glass blowing. She made a fish and we pick it up today. I’ll post it later.
> 
> View attachment 10059
> 
> View attachment 10060
> 
> View attachment 10062




That is super cool.  Ryan Staub also has a retail location (at least in March 2018) at the retail lane at The Westin Nanea on Ka'anapali Beach.  We purchased a wine stopper there.


----------



## canesfan

Her fish turned out great! Was it an expensive class? How long of a class was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

canesfan said:


> Her fish turned out great! Was it an expensive class? How long of a class was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Expensive yes, long no. I think she said it was $250 for the fish. There are a few cheaper things you can do. It only takes about a half hour. My wife was a little slow and it took about 45 minutes.


----------



## slip

Sounds like we are driving up Haleakala today. Then we are going out to eat at Fabiani’s to meet a lady who has rented from me multiple times. She lives on Maui.


----------



## taffy19

It is a beautiful drive up and you will notice a change in the landscape (different climate zones).

If you have a sunny and clear day, you can see the big island.  You may even see some snow in Hawaii!  We have seen it several times.


----------



## geist1223

We like Haleakala both for Sunrise and Sunset.


----------



## slip

We left at about 11am and got back about 2:30pm. There were some clouds but we were able to seek the Big Island. My friends loved it. They liked it better than the road to Hana. I did a Facebook live up there and hand some friends watching. They didn’t like it when I said it was cold up there, it was 56. It’s about 25 below back home. Here’s some pictures.


----------



## geist1223

Showed the Fish pictures to Patti. Her response - Wow!!!!!!!!!!! She thought it was a good deal at $250. In August we did Sunrise on our first morning. Then the next week drove up in the afternoon. Hiked down into the Crater then is not a Crater (Shield Volcano). We made it back up for Sunset and picnic dinner.


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> Showed the Fish pictures to Patti. Her response - Wow!!!!!!!!!!! She thought it was a good deal at $250.



My wife said she probably wouldn’t have bought one for that but she was alright with the price since she made it. 

When she told me about it, I honestly thought it would be some small 4 inch thing but it’s a nice size.


----------



## slip

Just got back from Fabiani’s on Lipoa. Excellent, Thank You Luanne!!

We met a friend that lives on the island and we had a great time talking and catching up. They told us their story about moving from Maryland over six years ago. They bought a house a couple years ago by the Iao Needle. We had a great time and time just flew. 

Tomorrow is a lazy day. Beach and pool day. I may still try to catch my other friend from work who happens to be here too. 

We leave for Molokai on Saturday. Flight is at 2pm so that will give us plenty of time to shop before we head to the condo. 

This first week went nice and slow. The Molokai week should be pretty relaxing too.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Just got back from Fabiani’s on Lipoa. Excellent, Thank You Luanne!!


The Fabiani's we have been going to is in the center right between Kihei and Wailea, where Monkeypod is located. Good to know the other location is good as well.  We may have to try that one as well.  In checking OpenTable it looks like there are a couple of places in the Kihei/Wailea area that have opened up since our last trip. There is now a Maui Brewing Company, also on Lipoa.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> The Fabiani's we have been going to is in the center right between Kihei and Wailea, where Monkeypod is located. Good to know the other location is good as well.  We may have to try that one as well.  In checking OpenTable it looks like there are a couple of places in the Kihei/Wailea area that have opened up since our last trip. There is now a Maui Brewing Company, also on Lipoa.



My friend who lives on the island goes there often too and she said that the Lipoa location has the bakery and makes all the baked goods for both locations. I did notice the Maui Brewing company there also but we didn’t stop.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> My friend who lives on the island goes there often too and she said that the Lipoa location has the bakery and makes all the baked goods for both locations. I did notice the Maui Brewing company there also but we didn’t stop.


I also noticed the Lipoa location serves breakfast and lunch (the other one only does dinner).  I told dh.  I think we will definitely be trying the Lipoa location.  Thanks for your review!

Also, love the fish your wife made.  Are you going to leave that in the Molokai condo?


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> I also noticed the Lipoa location serves breakfast and lunch (the other one only does dinner).  I told dh.  I think we will definitely be trying the Lipoa location.  Thanks for your review!
> 
> Also, love the fish your wife made.  Are you going to leave that in the Molokai condo?



You guessed it, yep, she wants to leave it in the Molokai condo. 

Doing some Pool time now.


----------



## slip

Thought I would post a picture of our upgrade. After the first day I named it the Titanic. Super comfortable and a great ride but terrible for parking here. I will definitely not miss that.


----------



## slip

My wife did a unit walk through video. Here’s a two bedroom unit at Maui Schooner. This is a third floor unit with the second bedroom being up in the loft.


----------



## slip

We always think of Hawaii when we hear these. These dives are one of our favorite Hawaii sounds.


----------



## slip

Here’s a video of the view from our lanai, B305, Maui Schooner.


----------



## slip

On Monday while we were headed up to Lahaina, we just got past the lookout and I turned my head at the perfect time to see a whale breach. We all saw it at the same time because we all went “Ohhhh” at the same time. It wasn’t too far out either so we all had a great view of it.


----------



## slip

Duplicate  Post


----------



## DaveNV

Another dull trip, eh?  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## slip

We’ll I told my wife we head home tomorrow. Our plane leaves for Molokai at 2pm. We are going to stop at Kaunakakai to go grocery shopping. We should be at the Condo by 3:30.


----------



## DaveNV

Yay!  I look forward to her reactions to coming home for the first time. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Yay!  I look forward to her reactions to coming home for the first time.
> 
> Dave


Me too Dave!  I want to see where she decides to put that gorgeous fish she made.


----------



## b2bailey

I am following along like I am watching a new episode of 'This is Us' -- thankfully, not as much drama. But you do have a way with keeping us following.


----------



## lockewong

slip said:


> It will only be a week so we may not hit things you haven’t already. I know we want to try 3’s in Kihei and Star Noodle when we’re near Ka’anapali.


I am following your adventures, Jeff on this post.  That fish your wife made was so impressive.  My husband liked it, too.  Where was the glass blowing class in Lahaina?  Also, have you tried Tin Roof en route to Kahului Airport in Maui?  It is Sheldon Simeon's place.  Lunch only and mobbed with locals every time we have been there.  Would love to find out how you purchased the Wave Crest Condo and the logistical challenges to research and find a realtor on Molokai.  Thanks.


----------



## slip

lockewong said:


> I am following your adventures, Jeff on this post.  That fish your wife made was so impressive.  My husband liked it, too.  Where was the glass blowing class in Lahaina?  Also, have you tried Tin Roof en route to Kahului Airport in Maui?  It is Sheldon Simeon's place.  Lunch only and mobbed with locals every time we have been there.  Would love to find out how you purchased the Wave Crest Condo and the logistical challenges to research and find a realtor on Molokai.  Thanks.




We have heard of Tin Roof but we didn’t make it there. It’s tough fitting places in for only a week and we did BBQ some. 

Below is the website for the glass blowing. They have it set up real nice for people to watch while others are making things. They have a nice shady spot. 

I will send you PM when we get to Molokai. I’ll answer any questions about how we ended out purchasing on Molokai. There is also a looong thread on my search back in July when I went on the actual search. 

https://www.moanaglass.com/


----------



## lockewong

slip said:


> We have heard of Tin Roof but we didn’t make it there. It’s tough fitting places in for only a week and we did BBQ some.
> 
> Below is the website for the glass blowing. They have it set up real nice for people to watch while others are making things. They have a nice shady spot.
> 
> I will send you PM when we get to Molokai. I’ll answer any questions about how we ended out purchasing on Molokai. There is also a looong thread on my search back in July when I went on the actual search.
> 
> https://www.moanaglass.com/


Thank you.


----------



## slip

We made it. Landed at 2:30pm and was shopping for groceries by 3pm. Then we drive straight to the condo and arrived at about 3:30pm.

She is very happy, she wanted to take pictures and right away she was saying what had to go and what we are replacing. I took a picture of her out on the lanai but it was too dark. I’ll get another tomorrow.

I brought all the luggage and groceries up while she was taking pictures. It wasn’t really a long day but we were getting tired. So we went back into Kaunakakai and ate at Molokai pizza. I had the Huli Huli checkin and my wife went had the seafood Alfredo with Linguini. Then we brought a pizza home for tomorrow.


 


 

The fish is in a temperary spot in a hutch that we are going to get rid of since we mounted the new tv on the wall. Yes, that’s Jennifer Aniston in Just Go With It on tv.


----------



## DaveNV

I'm smiling as I type this.  I know your wife already knew what it was like, but it sounds like she's really pleased at your hard work.  Good job, Jeff! 

Dave


----------



## slip

We’re making a trip into Kaunakakai to go to the TruValue. It’s open on Sunday. We have to get some light bulbs and a few other things. 

She’s real happy with the improvements we’ve made so far. She said the couch and chair will have to go so we will look at the furniture store this week. 

She loved the shower this morning. Nice and roomy and a nice low step to enter. Plus it wasn’t slippery. She didn’t like the shower head but she brought one of those with and I will install it today. 

It did get cooler here and on Maui. 68 this morning and they are talking a high of 75. Much better than the 52 below windchills back at home. Plus another snowstorm coming in tomorrow with up to a foot of snow. So I’m not complaining. 

We’re just enjoying our new lanai and Lanai furniture. Love the Hawaiian sounds.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> We’re making a trip into Kaunakakai to go to the TruValue. It’s open on Sunday. We have to get some light bulbs and a few other things.
> 
> She’s real happy with the improvements we’ve made so far. She said the couch and chair will have to go so we will look at the furniture store this week.
> 
> She loved the shower this morning. Nice and roomy and a nice low step to enter. Plus it wasn’t slippery. She didn’t like the shower head but she brought one of those with and I will install it today.
> 
> It did get cooler here and on Maui. 68 this morning and they are talking a high of 75. Much better than the 52 below windchills back at home. Plus another snowstorm coming in tomorrow with up to a foot of snow. So I’m not complaining.
> 
> We’re just enjoying our new lanai and Lanai furniture. Love the Hawaiian sounds.
> 
> View attachment 10118




Enjoy the relaxing time.  I like that Plumeria tree right off the lanai.  What a great view and scent. They bloom all year, but have a heavy bloom twice a year, so you'll likely always have a nice view. 

Did your friends stay on Maui?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

lockewong said:


> Would love to find out how you purchased the Wave Crest Condo and the logistical challenges to research and find a realtor on Molokai.  Thanks.



Jeff has a long thread about this, in this forum.


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Enjoy the relaxing time.  I like that Plumeria tree right off the lanai.  What a great view and scent. They bloom all year, but have a heavy bloom twice a year, so you'll likely always have a nice view.
> 
> Did your friends stay on Maui?
> 
> Dave



Yes, our friends stayed on Maui and went back yesterday evening. They got back early this morning. We’re trying to talk them into two weeks but she has a hard time getting off. 

Here’s a snippet from our plane ride over on Mukulele airlines.


----------



## slip

Here’s a link to my thread from this summer when I was shopping for our Molokai Condo. It’s a looong marathon. 

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/molokai-trip.276865/


----------



## Luanne

The fish looks right at home.


----------



## slip

We just took my wife’s first walk down by the pool and cabana area. We went down to the shore line and sat on the bench for a while while the laundry was finishing up. It’s a little cloudy and breezy today so you may hear the wind hitting the mic.


----------



## slip

One more short one of the view from the lanai. I definitely made the right choice because my wife said the same that I did when I was looking. Once your here you just want to sit back and relax. But now back to reality, we have to go to town.


----------



## slip

First pout on her face since she’s been here. I made her clean off the railing. 
I had already replaced some lightbulbs with LED’s, fixed the bedroom door so it closes and locks, replaced the doorknob on the owners storage on the lanai so it locks and replaced the shower head. I had to make her do something. She didn’t mind though.


----------



## SandyPGravel

slip said:


> Much better than the 52 below windchills back at home. Plus another snowstorm coming in tomorrow with up to a foot of snow.



A little update on the weather here.  Snow storm wasn't as bad as predicted.  Only about 3 -4 inches so far with maybe another 1 to 3.  Hopefully they get the wind chills for Wed & Thur wrong too.  Good news, predicted highs for next weekend 39!!  So it won't be horrible when you get back, you'll just have to clean off all the snow on your car we've had since you left.  Wait a minute, it has snowed a lot since you left.  It hadn't hardly snowed at all before you left...coincidence??  No more vacations for you!!    (BTW the day we left for our almost two weeks in HI last year we received the biggest snow fall of 2018!  We didn't feel bad at all for missing that! )  

Fingers crossed it warms up for you.  75 would be a little disappointing.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I looked at a map to see where your new home is (Kinda on a diagonal from Kaanapali?).  Looks like you should be able to see some whales from there!  Congrats!


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> I looked at a map to see where your new home is (Kinda on a diagonal from Kaanapali?).  Looks like you should be able to see some whales from there!  Congrats!



Yes we are right across the channel. That was another benefit. Sounds like 80 again tomorrow here so that’s fine. My son just messaged me and the got more snow north of you. He’s at 9 inches and it’s still snowing. Those wind chills will be terrible, stay safe!!

Those return temps sound fine  I picked thes dates over a year ago and I couldn’t have done better.


----------



## slip

Beautiful sunny morning. Perfect day to enjoy the lanai and soak up some sun. 

We did quite a few small projects yesterday. Today we will go in and talk to the property manager and check out the furniture store. My wife says new couch and chair so we’ll see what they have. 

Probably some lunch in Kaunakakai and a stop at the tattoo shop. Probably steaks on the grill tonight. I’ll post more pictures tonight.


----------



## slip

We stopped at the property Manager today. We let her know what we’ve been doing and what we brought. We did tell her we want to go ahead and put in a new Lanai door and a new window next to it. The one we have is original. It still functions fine but a new one will be easier for my wife to operate.

No luck on a sofa and chair yet. We never made it to the store. I stopped by Young Brothers and picked up our two totes from Kauai. Only $56 to ship them. I was very happy with that and my wife is thrilled to have all our things here. I was happy that I was able to fit them both in the car. We have a four door Yaris. 

Then we went to Righteous Tattoo for a couple hours. Awesome guy so we made a new friend. After that I was hungry so we just stopped at Molokai Burger. First time I was there. Good burgers and they have a pretty good menu so more than just burgers.

After that I took my wife east past WaveCrest. Here’s a short video. Sun was out nice today but it was a little windy.

Opps, I have to load the video first it will take me a minute. 

Here we go.


----------



## lockewong

The fish is perfect there.


----------



## lockewong

DeniseM said:


> Jeff has a long thread about this, in this forum.


Thank you.  He told me about it.


----------



## barefootnAR

Can't believe your week is over and you guys are enjoying the new condo on Molokai.Have fun in your new digs. Sorry our paths didn't cross. MY 25 yr old niece had me on the go..Haleakala, Hana, Helicopter, Lanai and many eats and lots of hikes. Did you get a unit map of the complex so you will know which two BR fits best for ya'll. Only the Third floor of the B building has the loft Masters. I even chose to stay down stairs and my guest went upstairs. Those are rather steep stairs. 
The fish was amazing.. she did an expert job.


----------



## slip

barefootnAR said:


> Can't believe your week is over and you guys are enjoying the new condo on Molokai.Have fun in your new digs. Sorry our paths didn't cross. MY 25 yr old niece had me on the go..Haleakala, Hana, Helicopter, Lanai and many eats and lots of hikes. Did you get a unit map of the complex so you will know which two BR fits best for ya'll. Only the Third floor of the B building has the loft Masters. I even chose to stay down stairs and my guest went upstairs. Those are rather steep stairs.
> The fish was amazing.. she did an expert job.



I’m sorry too. I stopped over and knocked a couple times but figured you were out and about. We’ll be back and hope to meet then. No, I didn’t get a unit map, I wish I had. We did the same as you. Our guest stayed upstairs. It was easier for them than my wife so it worked fine. 

We took it easy so the week was nice. We’re even doing less here. If that’s possible.


----------



## slip

It’s a little overcast this morning, can’t even see Maui. Still a nice 72 degrees though. 



 

Can still see Lanai and some whales jumping.


----------



## DeniseM

Is that view from you condo?


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> Is that view from you condo?



No this is from the cabana by the pool. Lots of people come here in the morning to whale watch. They have been breaching all morning. Just starting to slow down now. 

We’ve been meetings a couple other owners and some renters who have been coming to winter her for over 20 years.


----------



## slip

The Cabana and pool area was one of the reasons we loved the resort. We’re going to spend a lot of time here. It’s nice to meet and talk to people. Then if we want we can still see whales from our lanai if we want to stay in. Here’s some pictures of the pool cabana area.


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - the pool area is lovely!  I know you are going to enjoy your new condo!


----------



## slip

Everyone I have meet so far have been coming for over 20 years. Most are renters that rent 4 to 8 weeks. 

Sounds like February is owners month. Many owners come from all over and spend one ir two months beginning in February. 

Whales were very active this morning. They were flapping and breaching up until we left at 11:45am. 

My wife is having a hard time straightening out the place the way she wants it. We have too many things that we have to get out of here so we have more space. First thing is the big hutch.


----------



## slip

Another job done for today. I got the owners storage closet all cleaned out and put one of our totes in there. I already replaced the lock one Monday. So now all I have to do is haul the four garbage bags down to the dumpster. 

My realtor stopped by to meet my wife. She had to stop over to another unit. We’re going to take a look it’s a two bedroom and they don’t come for sale that often. Sounds like they are remodeling most of it.


----------



## slip

Mickey our realtor had to head back to Kaunakakai so we headed out to Goodz and Grindz for lunch. We brought it back and enjoyed it on the lanai. We had Fried   Rice with Spam and Bacon, Pork Eggrolls, Cish and Chips and Chicken Katsu. It’s a nice little hole in the wall place 4 miles up the road.


----------



## slip

Now that we rearranged everything and emptied the totes we have two pair of binoculars. We can see some buildings over on Maui with the binoculars. 

It talking with the regulars here this morning, I found out that right in front of the A building, that’s the oceanfront one, there is a fish pond. You can see the gate to the west of the property. They said it’s dry shallow in front and it’s only waist deep way out there where the waves break past the reef. Sounds like the fishing is good right by the cabana. 

There are also supposed to be a couple of holes out there before the break where the water is about 25 feet deep and there are a bunch of turtles, Manta Rays and a bunch of other fish there. 

The first morning we were here we saw one kayak out in the water but none since. I found out that kayaker is another regular here and he went out to spread his wife’s ashes. They had been coming here for over 40 years.


----------



## barefootnAR

Your place is delightful..hope you can get settled in soon so you can just relax and enjoy. You have found some good gindz around there..yum yum.


----------



## slip

barefootnAR said:


> Your place is delightful..hope you can get settled in soon so you can just relax and enjoy. You have found some good gindz around there..yum yum.



I think my wife heard you because she fell asleep in the recliner after lunch. I’m still on the lanai. I’ll probably be napping in in a little bit. 

We’re getting things situated a little at a time.


----------



## slip

A little rain, a little rainbow.


----------



## barefootnAR

Rained in Kihei off and on. NW Maui got more rain than we did. Our 2:30 Whale watch trip was cancelled. Did you get a lot of rain over there. From the West side it looked like you guys got a lot.


----------



## slip

barefootnAR said:


> Rained in Kihei off and on. NW Maui got more rain than we did. Our 2:30 Whale watch trip was cancelled. Did you get a lot of rain over there. From the West side it looked like you guys got a lot.



On and off most of the day. The rain was more of a mist most of the time. We stayed on the east side all day so We don’t know about the west side. That’s the drier side.


----------



## slip

My wife cleaned out the linen closet in the bathroom already this morning. That only leaves the closet in the hallway to go through. She went through the kitchen cabinets earlier in the week. We should have brought more large garbage bags. 

I have to make a few reservations for my Pono Kai weeks. I can’t believe all my one bedrooms for 2020 are rented out already. That’s a new record, it’s not even February yet. 

We may head over to the west side today to check out a couple beaches my wife hasn’t seen yet. I’ll post some video and pictures later.


----------



## slip

The purge continued, we had to do laundry anyway. I think k we are finally done going through everything. So after the laundry, off to the west side.


----------



## chellej

Jeff

Could you post or message me the info on the glass blowing class?  DS is getting married on oahu in April and we are sending them to Maui and kauai for honeymoon...I think the glass blowing class would be a wonderful wedding Gift.

Your wifes fish is beautiful


----------



## controller1

chellej said:


> Jeff
> 
> Could you post or message me the info on the glass blowing class?  DS is getting married on oahu in April and we are sending them to Maui and kauai for honeymoon...I think the glass blowing class would be a wonderful wedding Gift.
> 
> Your wifes fish is beautiful



I'm not Jeff but here it is:  https://www.moanaglass.com


----------



## clifffaith

Luanne said:


> The Fabiani's we have been going to is in the center right between Kihei and Wailea, where Monkeypod is located. Good to know the other location is good as well.  We may have to try that one as well.  In checking OpenTable it looks like there are a couple of places in the Kihei/Wailea area that have opened up since our last trip. There is now a Maui Brewing Company, also on Lipoa.





slip said:


> Just got back from Fabiani’s on Lipoa. Excellent, Thank You Luanne!!



Thanks to both of you for mentioning Fabiani's! We'd planned on having noodles (I think called chow fun) at Blue Moon Cafe after our annual trek from Kaanapali to the outlet shop in Kihei. But they close between lunch and dinner and I remembered the talk of Fabiani's. I started with minestrone and had the fabulous meat lasagna and Cliff had chicken fettuccine. We had tiramisu and turtle cheesecake for dessert. Cliff took home a portion of his tiramisu so in order that he did not have to share that with me tomorrow, I made the supreme sacrifice and bought another turtle to go! Sorry Blue Moon, you have been permanently replaced with Fabiani's when we go to Kihei.


----------



## slip

clifffaith said:


> Thanks to both of you for mentioning Fabiani's! We'd planned on having noodles (I think called chow fun) at Blue Moon Cafe after our annual trek from Kaanapali to the outlet shop in Kihei. But they close between lunch and dinner and I remembered the talk of Fabiani's. I started with minestrone and had the fabulous meat lasagna and Cliff had chicken fettuccine. We had tiramisu and turtle cheesecake for dessert. Cliff took home a portion of his tiramisu so in order that he did not have to share that with me tomorrow, I made the supreme sacrifice and bought another turtle to go! Sorry Blue Moon, you have been permanently replaced with Fabiani's when we go to Kihei.



Yes, you have to Thank Luanne for that one. You and I were just smart enough to listen.


----------



## slip

controller1 said:


> I'm not Jeff but here it is:  https://www.moanaglass.com



Yes, that’s it and you have your choice if things to make. They do a great job and are very accommodating.


----------



## slip

We’ll my wife kept her promise. She said she would drive in Hawaii when we owned a place there. Today she drove into Kaunakakai from WaveCrest. We went to Paddlers for dinner. It was excellent too. I had the fish and chips, the fish was Monchong and my wife had Galic Pork Belly Noodles. We had Pork Sliders and Paddler Fries for Pupu’s. The Paddler Fries were addicting. 

The Mai Tai’s were great and they have Kona Brewing’s Big Wave on tap.


----------



## slip

Here’s a video of Kepuhi Beach on the west side by the old ranch, Kepuhi Beach Resort and Ke Nani Kai, Paniolo Hale is nearby also.


----------



## slip

Before we went to the West side we stopped in Kaunakakai and went to Dave’s Hawaiian Ice Cream. Really good and we stopped again after Dinner at Paddlers and brought a couple of pints back home


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> We always think of Hawaii when we hear these. These dives are one of our favorite Hawaii sounds.


Our favorite sounds too, Slip.


----------



## slip

taffy19 said:


> Our favorite sounds too, Slip.



We listened to them all morning when the misting rain came through and I took the pictures of the rainbow. Very relaxing.


----------



## slip

Just when we got to Ke Nani Kai the turkeys went around by the trees scratching for bugs.


----------



## slip

There were more people on the west side that on my last visit in July but Not too full.


----------



## slip

We’ll today my wife is going to the acupuncture lady here. She’s trying to find some relief for her hip. Then we have to grab a few things at the grocery.

My property manager sent over a guy to measure the lanai door and the window to the side of the door. They are placing an order so we are able to add ours on to that. We decided to go ahead and change out the windows in the bedroom too. We’ll just get it all done at once. All these are original. They are still functional but are showing their age.

We have plantation shutters in the bedroom that my wife loves so she was happy to hear they can stay with the new windows.





My wife did decide on a sofa so she just has to decide on a chair. Those are the big hitter items we knew we would do. They are all cheaper than I though so we
decided to just go ahead with them. The rest will be small things we’ll get done.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Always great when the items get checked off the list & at a lesser price than expected, even better!  I'm thinking that doesn't happen in Hawaii all that often.


----------



## slip

SandyPGravel said:


> Always great when the items get checked off the list & at a lesser price than expected, even better!  I'm thinking that doesn't happen in Hawaii all that often.



I must admit, everything we are looking at has been much cheaper than I thought. The sofa is about the same as I would expect at home. Windows are a little more than home but still less than I thought. Not to mention it’s nice that two sets of windows and I’ve replaced all the windows.


----------



## slip

Grilling some steaks by the pool tonight. 



 


Acupuncture went well. My wife feels a difference and I can see it in her walking. She noticed it right away. She also gave her some things that she can do to help. 

 Ack to the drawing board on the sofa. We went to order the one we want and they can’t get it without a chaise on one side. So we’re still looking. 

Made a friend in one of the shops. He even gave me some venison from the island. Cooking that tomorrow. He gave us a lot of tips and help about the island.


----------



## slip

My wife still feels better after the acupuncture, so that is good. We even took a walk around the A building at the resort. Still a little cloudy this morning but no rain. The drainage creek behind the resort is empty now. We had to forage some water in that dip in the road that I mentioned in my other thread. It was pretty deep and we only have this Yaris but we made it through with no issues. We’ll definitely want a small truck or SUV for an island vehicle though.  Here’s a picture just before our walk and a few from around the resort.


----------



## Luanne

Jeff, nice to finally see you in one of the pictures.


----------



## DaveNV

Things seem to be coming along nicely, Jeff.  That has to feel pretty good, after all your hard work. Good for you both!

Dave


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Jeff, nice to finally see you in one of the pictures.



I kind of forgot about that once in a  while.


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Things seem to be coming along nicely, Jeff.  That has to feel pretty good, after all your hard work. Good for you both!
> 
> Dave



Yes, we have gotten a lot done without making it seem like we were working and we made some friends. We still had plenty of time to relax. We leave tomorrow but we’ll be back for two weeks in 92 days!!


----------



## slip

We are going to Hotel Molokai for dinner tonight at Hiro’s. Afterward we are going to make our first Famous Hot Bread run at Kanemitsu’s Bakery in Kaunakakai. They bakery store is closed l, you have to go around the back and knock on the door for these treats.


----------



## DeniseM

We love Hotel Molokai - have you been there when when the Aunties are playing music?


----------



## MrockStar

Jeff, thanks for all the great pictures and videos of your place and Molokai. I hope to make it to Maui this summer and you have inspired me to try to make it across to Molokai too. Have a great weekend and enjoy your time there. Al


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> We love Hotel Molokai - have you been there when when the Aunties are playing music?



We’re here right now getting some Pupu’s and drinks. Calamari and a Lava Flow and a Mai Tai.


----------



## Luanne

When we stayed on Molokai our daughters said the evening at the Hotel Molekak with the aunties was the highlight of the week.


----------



## slip

Battery ran out so no pictures of the aunties. I should have grabbed my wife’s phone. She did take some pictures of her first Molokai Hot Bread Run at Kanemitsu Bakery. Good stuff!! One strawberry cream cheese and one the works.


----------



## slip

MrockStar said:


> Jeff, thanks for all the great pictures and videos of your place and Molokai. I hope to make it to Maui this summer and you have inspired me to try to make it across to Molokai too. Have a great weekend and enjoy your time there. Al



Awesome, it’s worth the trip. I think people can fill a week here if they pace themselves and go slow. More than enough to do for a day trip or a weekend. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Luanne

Jeff, do you know if the guy with the small mac nut farm is still around?  I can't remember where he was located, I think it was close to town.  We got a very informal tour, then tasted some fresh roasted nuts.  Heaven!


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Jeff, do you know if the guy with the small mac nut farm is still around?  I can't remember where he was located, I think it was close to town.  We got a very informal tour, then tasted some fresh roasted nuts.  Heaven!



Yep, still there, Purdy’s Macadamia Nut Farm. We didn’t hit that on this trip. We still have a lot of things to do. My wife want to try to be able to hike to Halawa Valley for that tour in May.


----------



## Luanne

I have such fond memories of our trip to Molokai.  Not sure if I'll ever make it back though.  None of the rest of the family was as enthralled with it as I was.


----------



## slip

We stopped in Kaunakakai for the Saturday craft fair. We picked up a few things then hit Molokai Burger for a quick lunch before our Mokulele flight to Maui. 

Pastrami Burger was the special and it was awesome. 





We made it to Maui and now just a half hour before boarding. Maui to Chicago so it will be a long one but we have a short row with just two seats so just me and my wife. Then a short flight to Madison. We should be home at 10am on Sunday. 

My wife just looked at her count down calendar and it said 90 days until we return so we can wait that long.


----------



## DaveNV

Thanks for taking us along on another fine journey.  You have opened my eyes to the idea of visiting Molokai.  It looks like the Hawaii I remember from my high school days, and the pace of things sounds perfect.  Tell your Mrs. she's a lucky gal to have a keeper like you.  You've done very, very well.  Safe trip to your other home! 

Dave


----------



## geist1223

Starting 18 months in advance I had planned a trip to Molokai for the fall of 2018. It was going to be 1 week Molokai and 2 weeks Maui. I had saved up DRI Points for this 3 week trip. We had invited a friend that had traveled with us before. Just before I made all the Reservation Patti was visiting our Friend. The Friend talked about having to decide what to do with her Aunt's WW II and after Navy Uniforms. Patti mentioned the WW II Museum in New Orleans. So they talked about that option. Patti then asked her if she rather go to New Orleans vice Hawaii. The friend said yes - she had never been to New Orleans. Patti came home and told me she had obligated us to New Orleans for the Fall of 2018. I swallowed hard, counted to 100. Then I explained to Patti that she was never to do that again. Our Friend could travel with us but she had no say in where we went. This was a sore point for a long time. I could only get 1 week in New Orleans with DRI Points. The other 2 weeks were Worldmark. But we had to lose or lose some DRI Points. This is now we ended up on Maui in August 2018. We still lost about 450 DRI Points. I had a good time for 3 weeks in New Orleans. How can you not have a good time in New Orleans. Also our Friend left after 2 weeks and we had the last week to ourselves. We did discover that that trip to New Orleans will probably be our last trip with the Friend. Not because of the redoing of my vacation plan. But in New Orleans we either walk or take the Street Cars. The Friend is 11 years older. We will walk 5 to over 10 miles a day on vacation. She was not able to keep up. Even Patti admitted that Friend's new pace/stamina was a big negative factor.

Because of other plans and factors it is going to be 2mor 3 years before we make it back to Hawaii. Tasmania and Ireland are calling.


----------



## geist1223

Slip thanks for all your writings, pictures, and videos.


----------



## slip

geist1223 said:


> Starting 18 months in advance I had planned a trip to Molokai for the fall of 2018. It was going to be 1 week Molokai and 2 weeks Maui. I had saved up DRI Points for this 3 week trip. We had invited a friend that had traveled with us before. Just before I made all the Reservation Patti was visiting our Friend. The Friend talked about having to decide what to do with her Aunt's WW II and after Navy Uniforms. Patti mentioned the WW II Museum in New Orleans. So they talked about that option. Patti then asked her if she rather go to New Orleans vice Hawaii. The friend said yes - she had never been to New Orleans. Patti came home and told me she had obligated us to New Orleans for the Fall of 2018. I swallowed hard, counted to 100. Then I explained to Patti that she was never to do that again. Our Friend could travel with us but she had no say in where we went. This was a sore point for a long time. I could only get 1 week in New Orleans with DRI Points. The other 2 weeks were Worldmark. But we had to lose or lose some DRI Points. This is now we ended up on Maui in August 2018. We still lost about 450 DRI Points. I had a good time for 3 weeks in New Orleans. How can you not have a good time in New Orleans. Also our Friend left after 2 weeks and we had the last week to ourselves. We did discover that that trip to New Orleans will probably be our last trip with the Friend. Not because of the redoing of my vacation plan. But in New Orleans we either walk or take the Street Cars. The Friend is 11 years older. We will walk 5 to over 10 miles a day on vacation. She was not able to keep up. Even Patti admitted that Friend's new pace/stamina was a big negative factor.
> 
> Because of other plans and factors it is going to be 2mor 3 years before we make it back to Hawaii. Tasmania and Ireland are calling.



To bad about your trip but at least you got to get to Maui.  And you are correct, you can’t go wrong with New Orleans either but your also correct on the walking. You can walk for miles there. 

We traveled with friends on this trip and there always seems to be something wrong with at least two of us but it never puts a damper on our fun. 

We’re ready for some nicer weather on Molokai in May. I went in the pool but only my legs. I got another tattoo and it was earlier in the trip that I usually do. We did have more rain during this trip so it wasn’t great pool weather anyway. 

Hopefully, you can plan again and still get to Molokai, it’s worth the trip.


----------



## slip

DaveNW said:


> Thanks for taking us along on another fine journey.  You have opened my eyes to the idea of visiting Molokai.  It looks like the Hawaii I remember from my high school days, and the pace of things sounds perfect.  Tell your Mrs. she's a lucky gal to have a keeper like you.  You've done very, very well.  Safe trip to your other home!
> 
> Dave




Oh, I know I’m the lucky on in this deal.

I have seen a lot of videos of all the islands from the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s and it did look like a great time to be there. Molokai does remind me of some of that mostly the lack of traffic and a lot of people. 

It’s funny, we ran into the same guy from Ohio, three days at three different places on the island. We talked a little each time. The last time he ended out asking me more questions about the island since he knew we were there before. He said he loved it there and was going to return. He even inquired about our condo so we gave him the information. It was funny though, we laughed each time we ran into one another, just like we wee old friends.


----------



## slip

When I get home I will post another video on our Mokulele flight. The weather was bad so we took another route and it added about 15 minutes to the flight. It was actually smoother than the first flight though but we were in the clouds almost the whole flight so we couldn’t see much.


----------



## DaveNV

geist1223 said:


> The Friend talked about having to decide what to do with her Aunt's WW II and after Navy Uniforms. Patti mentioned the WW II Museum in New Orleans. So they talked about that option. Patti then asked her if she rather go to New Orleans vice Hawaii. The friend said yes - she had never been to New Orleans. Patti came home and told me she had obligated us to New Orleans for the Fall of 2018.



I'm sure there is more to the story, Tom, (and that's fine), but why did these old uniforms need to go to NOLA so urgently?  Couldn't it keep for another year, to give you time to plan a trip there?  They hadn't been used in so long, it seems another year wouldn't be too much to ask.  And you could have saved your Hawaii plans.  Glad you enjoyed the time there, but it's (obviously) a very different experience than Hawaii.

Dave


----------



## slip

We’ll we did make it home. Very foggy and snow on the ground but temperatures were just over 40 degrees so we were happy about that.

Now to get caught up with everything here and at work. Should get caught up just in time for our return. My wife just reminded me that it will be in 89 days. 

I definitely feel that pressure is off now about using my videos to make this purchase. She said there was only one thing that she showed different in person than on the video and that was a good thing. She said that we were much closer to the ocean than it showed in the videos. So definitely a good thing.

I am very happy the way everything turned out and when my wife said she didn’t want to go home with a tear in her eye, I knew we made a great decision. She told a ton of people on the island about our purchase and she asked a bunch of questions. Everyone was extremely nice and loved answering her questions. She learned a lot.

The next trip will be two weeks there with some warmer probably drier weather. There should even be a few less people also. No tattoo so we’re hitting the pool on that trip. I’ll post my arm when I get through some more pictures and videos. So I will have some more posts for this thread.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Congrats on making it home safe, sorry it's dreary WI.  It was definitely pea soup out there yesterday!


----------



## slip

Yep, I had a few more food photos of our dinner at Hotel Molokai's Hiro's Restaurant. I had the whole Opakapaka and my wife had the Mahi Mahi.
Plus we had a great view of the sunset.


----------



## DaveNV

Oh great.  Now I'm hungry!  

Dave


----------



## slip

They had two sizes of the Opakapaka. I had the one pounder for one. Then they had a two pounder for two. They ran out of the one pounder before we left. A few people saw mine and asked if they could have it without the head on.


----------



## DaveNV

I admit to liking Opakapaka quite a bit, but I'm not a fan of fish heads.  (I think it's a Monty Python thing.  )  So I'd likely have asked for it to be beheaded before serving, too.  (I'm the same way about lobster - I can do the tail just fine, but not served with the head.  I have trouble eating something that looks like what it was when alive.)

Dave


----------



## slip

Here’s a video my wife did of our condo.


----------



## slip

Here’s part of my flight on Mokulele from Molokai (MKK) to Maui(OGG). The weather was really cloudy so we had to take a different route which added about 15 minutes onto the flight.


----------



## slip

Just going through my pictures and I had to post this one of my wife just enjoying being home watching tv.




On Monday I did go to Righteous Ink Tattoo in Kaunakakai. I had checked out Sherron’s work online and he does amazing work and he is a great guy. I had a great time there and made a friend. I’m really thinking this maybe my last one but you never know. I originally wanted this to be the island of Molokai and show the mountain ranges but after talking to Sherron, he had some ideas for the the inside of the island so I just let him go with it. I never looked until it was all done. It turned out great and it’s amazing that he did it all in about two hours. It may be hard to see in this picture.




So when he finished he took a picture and posted it in his Business page. When  we went to look at furniture the next day, we were there for quite a while. Then all of a sudden the lady we were working with asked if I knew Sherron. I said yes and I just saw him yesterday. She said she loved the tattoo and she saw it on his page. Then she showed me the roses that he had done for her.

Then at the Saturday craft fair, a couple of ladies commented on it. They said it gives off good mana for living on the island.

Then we were at the airport on Molokai and I went into the coffee shop there and the girl behind the counter recognized it from his page and said how she knows three people who want to get something similar now. It just goes to prove that it’s a small island and everybody knows everybody.


----------



## amycurl

> I have trouble eating something that looks like what it was when alive.


Note to self: Do not invite Dave to the pre-dinner lobster races across the kitchen floor when he comes for dinner in Maine.


----------



## amycurl

I am still really enjoying this episode of House Hunters!  I love the floors and what you have done with the place. I have never been to Molokai, but maybe the next time we make a trip to the Islands, we'll be sure to rent a week from you.


----------



## slip

amycurl said:


> I am still really enjoying this episode of House Hunters!  I love the floors and what you have done with the place. I have never been to Molokai, but maybe the next time we make a trip to the Islands, we'll be sure to rent a week from you.



It’s worth a trip. It’s like stepping back in time.

I’ll post more pictures when the new sofa and chair comes. My wife Finally decided on them. They are ordered and coming from Maui. Sounds like they will be there next week. I am hoping the windows and lanai door will be installed before our trip in May but we’ll see. I paid for the pieces already so as long as the other two orders pay they will all get shipped out soon.


----------



## DaveNV

amycurl said:


> Note to self: Do not invite Dave to the pre-dinner lobster races across the kitchen floor when he comes for dinner in Maine.




LOL!  Yeah, uh, no.  No judgment for others - I accept that it's my personal issue. And I have no idea why it bothers me so much.  I can eat boneless chicken without a problem, but make me gnaw the meat off a chicken leg with the bone in it?  Nope.  I just can't do it.  Seeing that roasted turkey carcass on the Thanksgiving table, and watching my Dad carve it apart with great pride just about killed me.  Understand, I am not vegan or whatever - I'm definitely a carnivore.  I just don't want to know that the animal I'm eating had bones that held its body upright at one point. Kill it, take the bones out, grind it up, or at least cut the head off, and cook it while I set the table for you.  

Dave

(P.S.  Having given it a lot of thought just now, I think it comes back to when I was eight years old and we lived on a suburban farm.  We had chickens and rabbits that I took care of, and fed twice a day.  They quickly became my adopted pets.  When we moved to town, I was told they'd been given away to the neighbors.  A month or so later, at the dinner table, the main course was something I'd never seen before.  I asked my sister what kind of meat it was.  With a stone-cold face, she said, "This is probably Charlie."  I freaked out and ran from the table screaming.  Charlie was my favorite rabbit.  Childhood Trauma in the First Degree.)


----------



## controller1

DaveNW said:


> LOL!  Yeah, uh, no.  No judgment for others - I accept that it's my personal issue. And I have no idea why it bothers me so much.  I can eat boneless chicken without a problem, but make me gnaw the meat off a chicken leg with the bone in it?  Nope.  I just can't do it.  Seeing that roasted turkey carcass on the Thanksgiving table, and watching my Dad carve it apart with great pride just about killed me.  Understand, I am not vegan or whatever - I'm definitely a carnivore.  I just don't want to know that the animal I'm eating had bones that held its body upright at one point. Kill it, take the bones out, grind it up, or at least cut the head off, and cook it while I set the table for you.
> 
> Dave
> 
> (P.S.  Having given it a lot of thought just now, I think it comes back to when I was eight years old and we lived on a suburban farm.  We had chickens and rabbits that I took care of, and fed twice a day.  They quickly became my adopted pets.  When we moved to town, I was told they'd been given away to the neighbors.  A month or so later, at the dinner table, the main course was something I'd never seen before.  I asked my sister what kind of meat it was.  With a stone-cold face, she said, "This is probably Charlie."  I freaked out and ran from the table screaming.  Charlie was my favorite rabbit.  Childhood Trauma in the First Degree.)



I was laughing while reading your post (until Charlie).  I have a niece that is the same way.  Definitely a carnivore but that chicken, steak and pork chops had all better be boneless.  She also says, I don't want to think about it!


----------



## DaveNV

controller1 said:


> I was laughing while reading your post (until Charlie).  I have a niece that is the same way.  Definitely a carnivore but that chicken, steak and pork chops had all better be boneless.  She also says, I don't want to think about it!



Yes!  It's crazy, and I know it, but it's real for me.  And it's not a huge deal, really, considering I've lived with it all my adult life.  If presented with something with bones in it, I'll quietly cut the meat off the bone and eat it with a fork.  It's not usually a problem.  Well, there was that time on that Sunset Dinner Cruise on that fancy boat off Waikiki that served Surf & Turf.  Totally fancy dealio, with a wonderful setting.  I'm expecting a nice big steak (which I'm fine with), and a lobster tail.  (I can do that if I don't think about it too much.)  They brought out our dinner, and placed this huge tray in front of me, with a big, shiny, silver dome cover over it.  With great fanfare, the waiter whipped off that dome...

And there, on the plate, surrounded by little ruffles of lettuce and a caper or two, was a small steak and a HUGE lobster - antenna and all.  I was shocked.  I hadn't expected it to be that, um, "complete."

I decided I had no choice but to deal with it.  And I did, but the meal was kind of a blur.  I was told I handled it perfectly, broke off the tail, took out the meat, and acted like everything was normal.  It was an expensive meal, and I won't ever admit to anyone (except you Tug folks - you won't tell anybody, I'm sure ), that I didn't taste any bit of it.  Yes, I ate every bite, but I don't remember tasting anything.

Is that ridiculous, or what?  Give me a burger, or something boneless, and I'll tuck right into it and enjoy every bite.  But make me remember that Bambi or Bossy or Nemo was a real critter, especially with eyes looking back at me in rude judgment, and I have issues.  Man, I sound like such a wimp!  LOL!  Oh well, it's my issue, as I said.

Let's all go to dinner - to someplace that serves a nice casserole.  Or a good hot-dish, for you northern midwesterners.  

Dave


----------



## slip

My wife shakes her head every time I order a whole fish like that but it’s not common in most places I usually frequent and it’s usually very good. I know I don’t think too much about it. It was nice that they did offer the option here. I know a lot of places won’t alter the way the make it so choice is good and it’s no big deal. 

Everybody has there own things to deal with. At least you found a way to deal with it.


----------



## amycurl

Yes, all that meat comes from some magical animal....  But I can understand, based on that childhood experience.


----------



## cbod

slip said:


> Now we just found out my daughter accepted a new position in Denver. So she will be moving from Florida to Denver while we’re on our trip. Sounds like she found an apartment in Downtown Denver close to her new job. Well at least we won’t have to hear how nice the weather is compared to Wisconsin anymore.
> 
> I also just got a call from Lyle, he stores our totes on Kauai. We asked if he could ship them over to Molokai while we’re there. Sounds good , he will ship them Young Brothers and we’ll just have to go pick them up. So my wife will be happy to have all her things that make the place feel like home.


We have three weeks on Kauai every year and would love to know more about storing totes with Lyle. Logistics, cost etc.  Thanks!


----------



## amluckau

An entertaining blog. Thanks slip/Jeff.


----------



## slip

cbod said:


> We have three weeks on Kauai every year and would love to know more about storing totes with Lyle. Logistics, cost etc.  Thanks!



Yes, I’ll send you a PM. Where do you own on Kauai?


----------



## slip

amluckau said:


> An entertaining blog. Thanks slip/Jeff.



Thanks, I’ll have another one in May. We plan on a visit to Kalaupapa, the leper colony and we want to try to do the hike in the Halawa valley. That’s if my wife’s hip is up to it. It’s my wife’s birthday during that trip and she definitely wants to have her birthday dinner at Hiro’s at the Hotel Molokai.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> This is the route they decided to take. I have been doing all the driving so I don’t think they are up for driving that road.


We drove ourselves on the road to Hana and spent one extremely humid night in a condo in Hana. (We enjoyed the freedom to do things at our own pace.
I will never do the road to Hana again! Fly me into the Hana airport if I have to be there! (Great lava tube to explore near the airport and gardens.)

We decided that we will stick strictly to our weeks at the Pono Kai Resort on Kaua’i from now on, and make overnight trips to the other islands if neededed,but this is the last year for our visit to the Islands due to financial reasons and trying to save for an out of state move, so all of our Pono Kai weeks will be up for rent for 2020 on,until we get moved and settled. 
Never was a fan of Maui, considering my fibromyalgia seems to always go into a flare when I’m only on Maui!
I’ll take Kapa’a/Pono Kai any day over any other resort on Kaua’i! 
Used to love Oahu back in the 1980’s when things were simpler and I was much younger!
Amazing how all the islands have changed over the years!


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Ok drum roll. Here’s my wife’s fish. It’s about a foot long.
> 
> View attachment 10065 View attachment 10066 View attachment 10067 View attachment 10068


Love it!!! Extremely beautiful!


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> We stopped at the property Manager today. We let her know what we’ve been doing and what we brought. We did tell her we want to go ahead and put in a new Lanai door and a new window next to it. The one we have is original. It still functions fine but a new one will be easier for my wife to operate.
> 
> No luck on a sofa and chair yet. We never made it to the store. I stopped by Young Brothers and picked up our two totes from Kauai. Only $56 to ship them. I was very happy with that and my wife is thrilled to have all our things here. I was happy that I was able to fit them both in the car. We have a four door Yaris.
> 
> Then we went to Righteous Tattoo for a couple hours. Awesome guy so we made a new friend. After that I was hungry so we just stopped at Molokai Burger. First time I was there. Good burgers and they have a pretty good menu so more than just burgers.
> 
> After that I took my wife east past WaveCrest. Here’s a short video. Sun was out nice today but it was a little windy.
> 
> Opps, I have to load the video first it will take me a minute.
> 
> Here we go.


Should of took my suggestion of purchasing the Sactional Pieces from LoveSac! You would never have to replace your furniture ever again, just buy the washable slipcovers for a change in decor! The Sactionals are guaranteed for life, and can be configured in many ways! Well worth the price, especially when there are sales going on! I swear by them for my own home!


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> We’ll today my wife is going to the acupuncture lady here. She’s trying to find some relief for her hip. Then we have to grab a few things at the grocery.
> 
> My property manager sent over a guy to measure the lanai door and the window to the side of the door. They are placing an order so we are able to add ours on to that. We decided to go ahead and change out the windows in the bedroom too. We’ll just get it all done at once. All these are original. They are still functional but are showing their age.
> 
> We have plantation shutters in the bedroom that my wife loves so she was happy to hear they can stay with the new windows.
> 
> View attachment 10192
> 
> My wife did decide on a sofa so she just has to decide on a chair. Those are the big hitter items we knew we would do. They are all cheaper than I though so we
> decided to just go ahead with them. The rest will be small things we’ll get done.


When you get back home, Have your wife look into a Physical Therapist that is trained in Myofascial Trigger Point Therapy (specifically that studied the Simons and Travell method...run if they didn’t!), and get Dry Needling done in the Trigger Points for her hip! I swear by it now that I’ve had it done several times this month in my lower shoulder blade area for my Osteoarthritis in my right shoulder and the pain the trigger point was causing in the shoulder, right arm and numbness down into my fingers! 
It’s the best thing I’ve done for pain so far and has been unbelievably great! 6 more sessions to go this month!
Seriously, check it out and ask the PT’s training before going to them! Must be trained in the Simons and Travell method or she could end up with more damage than good! (Email me for the website for tons more information on this!)


----------



## Xan

Jeff, Thank You for your wonderful recap of your whole trip! Sounds like your wife definitely approves of your choice of Condo that you purchased on Molokai!
So glad the acupuncture helped her out so quickly! (Please take into account my suggestion for her to see a PT with Myofascial Trigger Point and Dry Needling training when at WI home!)

Can’t wait for your next episode in May! (Too bad we will just miss running into you on one of the islands!...Someday again!)

Glad you two made it home safely and feel free to email me anytime with new updates, especially how your daughter is handling Denver!
Don’t work too hard now that you are back to the “cold” home!

Take it easy....love the new tattoo!
-Cathy


----------



## slip

Xan said:


> Jeff, Thank You for your wonderful recap of your whole trip! Sounds like your wife definitely approves of your choice of Condo that you purchased on Molokai!
> So glad the acupuncture helped her out so quickly! (Please take into account my suggestion for her to see a PT with Myofascial Trigger Point and Dry Needling training when at WI home!)
> 
> Can’t wait for your next episode in May! (Too bad we will just miss running into you on one of the islands!...Someday again!)
> 
> Glad you two made it home safely and feel free to email me anytime with new updates, especially how your daughter is handling Denver!
> Don’t work too hard now that you are back to the “cold” home!
> 
> Take it easy....love the new tattoo!
> -Cathy




Thanks, I sent you an email. Next time we are on the islands together, we need to go to dinner or lunch. My wife told me last night that she wants to go for a week over Labor Day. I already had that week off and we have plenty of miles so three trips this year. 

So 81 days to our May trip and 200 until the Labor Day trip.


----------



## Xan

slip said:


> Thanks, I sent you an email. Next time we are on the islands together, we need to go to dinner or lunch. My wife told me last night that she wants to go for a week over Labor Day. I already had that week off and we have plenty of miles so three trips this year.
> 
> So 81 days to our May trip and 200 until the Labor Day trip.



We most likely will be in Michigan for Labor Day, due to a wedding on the following Saturday.
Our May trip to Pono Kai (our Pacific Fantasy unit) will be the last trip until we can move in a couple of years!
I’ll check my email!
Yes, definitely would love to meet up if we are at Pono Kai at the same time in the future!
Thanks for all you have done for me so far!


----------



## slip

The new furniture came in from Maui last week and my property manager took some pictures for us. Even some of the new Lanai furniture. It made a big difference getting that entertainment enter out of there. It looks so open. My wife loves it and we all know that’s the only thing that matters!!


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> The new furniture came in from Maui last week and my property manager took some pictures for us. Even some of the new Lanai furniture. It made a big difference getting that entertainment enter out of there. It looks so open. My wife loves it and we all know that’s the only thing that matters!!


Jeff, it looks really nice and not cluttered at all anymore.  The Lanai looks great also.


----------



## DaveNV

Looking good!

Dave


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

slip said:


> The new furniture came in from Maui last week and my property manager took some pictures for us. Even some of the new Lanai furniture. It made a big difference getting that entertainment enter out of there. It looks so open. My wife loves it and we all know that’s the only thing that matters!!
> View attachment 10586
> 
> View attachment 10587
> 
> View attachment 10588


Wow nice choices. Looks great!


----------



## SandyPGravel

Looks great!


----------



## slip

Thanks everyone, my wife appreciates it because we all know I didn’t choose any of it. 

Now we are waiting to see if the new lanai door and the windows show up. We hope to get them installed before our next trip. We’ll see, only 67 more days!


----------

